# Acorn bread.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

1 cup all-purpose flour (bread, fresh milled whole wheat)
1 cup fine acorn flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt (Himalayan Pink Salt) 
¼ cup oil (olive OK) 
¼ cup honey (optional) 
1/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup skim milk
2 large eggs
1 1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). Lightly grease an 8x8-inch baking pan.
2. In a bowl, mix together flour, cornmeal, baking soda, baking powder, salt, and sugar. In a separate bowl, stir together milk, eggs, and applesauce. Fold the wet mixture into the dry; mix together well. Then pour the combined mixture into baking pan.
3. Bake in the preheated oven until puffed and brown, about 15 to 20 minutes.

NOTES:
I use bread flour and the optional honey for a slightly sweet cake texture that looks like chocolate. Frost it with a non chocolate frosting and most folks think they are eating chocolate cake.

 Al


----------

